# Perch Set up?



## bshive (May 22, 2011)

Hello All!

Im in need of some assistance from you perch pro's out there. We are coming up the last weekend of the month for 4 days of perching and will be staying at a friends condo in Marblehead. I have a few questions about gear and areas if you don't mind helping a new percher out!

What rod action/length is recommended for the perching?

Is a 1000 series reel enough or should I stick with my 2k-2500's? I know braided is the way to go but should I use a leader with the clearer water this time of year?

I have seen the references to a skipper 9 rig, ole petes perch killers and of course the spreaders. What is everyone's favorite rig and top producers?

What areas will be best closest to marblehead that time of year (Oct 1st)? Ive been reading and it looks like Huron is good and Ive heard the Kelly's and cedar point areas are good as well. It would be nice to troll or cast for some wally's too while we're up. If you don't like posting areas, at least give some feedback on rods/reels/setups please!

Thanks to everyone in advance!! This is a great site!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i use a 5ft altru light ugly stik with a cheap shakespeare reel. 4lb test and a spreader on the bottom. you will be all around good perchin near marble head. i know a guy that uses his wifes pink medium action POS rod and reel with 10 lb test and swears by it. perchin is pretty easy and you dont need anything fancy.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a 7' medium heavy action rod with 20 lbs braided line. The line won't stretch if you need to add weight in a chop or heavy current...or if you get a giant sheephead on you don't loose your perch rig...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

6ft light action with 6lb mono, has never failed me. Spreader or crappie rig

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

I use a 5ft ul, with braid, tied directly to a perch spreader, for the most feel. Sometimes spreaders with bling, but ive found that if they are on, they are on regardless. Between green and rattlesnake island do good, typically, and near kelleys island airport reef. When it comes to minnows i shoot for the large emarald shiners, as they typically seem more appealing. Port clintons walmart has a proverbial ton of perch spreaders and gear, for cheap. I also prefer the tru turn snelled hooks. I dont use crappie rigs much, i seem to be more prone to tangles with them. Happy perchin!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like a 6 61/2 ft rod med-med lt,braided line.I set one rod with sprdr 1oz with long leads snelled hooks this is my dead rod,other rod crappie rig and I set btm hook to hang below sinker or add 3rd hook to sinker,I like to drag the bottom or dredge em as i say.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

two rigs really stand out to me. Gold hook with a sliding egg weight just up the line about a foot. and a buckshot rattle spoon with a small treble stinger. Tip the main hook with an emerald. If the bite is slow enough I would use two rods. deadsick the single minnow while working the spoon 1 to 2 ft off bottom. Don't overwork the spoon. 1 ft hops with about 5 second pauses will do the trick. Spreaders will get more perch but these two things almost always pull bigger perch.


----------

